# Returning to UAE after NOT canceling visa.



## fromusatouae (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello All, 

So I lived in the UAE (Dubai) for 2 years and worked for Emirates Airlines. I formally resigned from the company in May 2017 but was having health problems and needed to leave ASAP and was unlucky as the time I canceled it was near ramadan and there were a lot of holidays so I could hardly get things done with everything closed, the visa cancellation process kept being extended after I was told it would be finished on another day and I took the chance to leave the country for my health instead of staying and cancelling it properly. My original contract would've ended in December of this year.

I have read about similar cases and it seems I would have been marked as an absconder after not cancelling. I'm in my early 20's and at the time I was stressed and had to make a decision for me also I was finding it very frustrating that things were not done professionally and it seemed everyday I was told something new to do (this was one of my only problems living in the UAE, growing up in a place where things are usually always done by the book) 

I'm starting to miss my old friends and old home and would really love to return to Dubai soon, I have another trip to the Middle East planned and it would make things a lot easier if I can travel with Emirates. 

Is there anyway I could check my status or a number I can call to rectify the issue beforehand, I have read that you will be banned and possibly arrested upon re-entry but I know from living there that if nothing else, money talks in Dubai and I find it hard to believe that there would not be something to do or a fee to pay to clear my status or will it stay like this forever?

Thanks.


----------

